# [MAJ] Mettre à jour Gentoo (résolu)

## raynox

Bonsoir,

Après avoir éffectué une recherche sur internet pour mettre à jour completement gentoo (car ca fait un baille que je n'ai plus mis à jour mon serveur comme il restait etteint). Donc je souhaiterai savoir si il faut juste faire ca ou si j'ai oublié quelque chose?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --sync
> 
> emerge -Dav world
> ...

 

Plus rien d'autre à faire?

MerciLast edited by raynox on Sun Dec 17, 2006 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

emerge --ask depclean pour vérifier qu'il n'y a rien de superflu

revdep-rebuild pour vérifier que rien n'est cassé

----------

## xelif

si il y a des nouveaux use flags 

rajouter les options 

```
--update --deep --newuse
```

----------

## titoucha

Si ça fait très longtemps, il va falloir faire attention au changement de gcc et suivre le wiki pour faire la mise à jour.

----------

## montesq

 *raynox wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> emerge --sync
> ...

 

Si, il faut que tu écrives "yes" sinon la mise à jour ne se fait pas...

OK ->[]

----------

## boozo

heu... etc-update... en épluchant chacun des fichiers (ET PAS AVEC -3 ) AVANT de rebooter !     :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nost4r

Ou avec dispatch-conf , je sais pas si on peut mettre des couleurs a etc-update et puis dispatch-conf peut faire des sauvegardes .

----------

## boozo

[OT] Ces jeunes... z'ont plus le goût du risque   :Mr. Green:  [/OT]

pom popopom   ---------><)))°>---------   :Arrow:   [ ]

edit : tu penseras à mettre un (résolu) à la place de (complet) stp merci   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *montesq wrote:*   

>  *raynox wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> emerge --sync
> ...

 

Ou simplement appuyer sur la toucher <Enter> ^_^

----------

## montesq

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *montesq wrote:*    *raynox wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> emerge --sync
> ...

 

et dire que depuis que je suis sous gentoo je perdais 0.2s (chrono en main) à chaque fois pour écrire y-e-s!!! Si j'avais su plutot...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Ou avec dispatch-conf , je sais pas si on peut mettre des couleurs a etc-update et puis dispatch-conf peut faire des sauvegardes .

 

On peut y mettre de la couleur :

```
# emerge colordiff
```

Et tu édites le fichier de configuration de dispatch-conf (un "diff" à transformer en "colordiff")

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *nost4r wrote:*   Ou avec dispatch-conf , je sais pas si on peut mettre des couleurs a etc-update et puis dispatch-conf peut faire des sauvegardes . 
> 
> On peut y mettre de la couleur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

On peut utiliser vimdiff aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> On peut utiliser vimdiff aussi 

 

vi ne touchera pas mon disque dur !  :Twisted Evil: 

Si un maso veut utiliser ma machine, il utilisera le viper-mode d'emacs !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## papedre

Pour voir de facon élégante les differences entres les versions des fichiers de conf, j'utilise Meld. 

Bon, ca fonctionne qu'en mode graphique, mais je le prefere grandement à kdiff3. 

juste à modifier le fichier de conf de etc-update pour qu'il soit utilisé par defaut.

----------

## Magic Banana

meld c'est très bien effectivement. Mais tu peux l'interfacer avec dispatch-conf ?

----------

## papedre

Oui ( de memoire, parce que je prefere le 'old' etc-update), de la meme facon, tu as un fichier de conf pour dispatch-conf qui te permet de choisir avec quel programme tu veux faire ton diff. 

Personnellement, avec Meld, ca me permet de directement modifer un des 2 fichiers (via copie d'un coté ou de l'autre), ensuite je dis à etc-update de garder le ficiher que j'ai modifier.

----------

## Magic Banana

Mais en cas d'adoption ou de rejet sans condition du nouveau fichier de configuration (dans mon cas c'est plus de 90% du temps le cas) tu y perds nettement en efficacité (passage d'une fenêtre à l'autre), non ?

----------

## Ezka

je viens de voir dans le etc-uptade.conf il y a des lignes pour afficher les diffs avec emacs ... c'est bien comme systeme ?

Sinon oué banana a raison, a part 2 ou 3 fichiers de conf critique 90% du temps ou bien c'est un rejet ou bien on accetpe le tout ... un peu emmerdant s'il faut se fader les fenètres a chaque fois   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> je viens de voir dans le etc-uptade.conf il y a des lignes pour afficher les diffs avec emacs ... c'est bien comme systeme ?

 

Non, emacs caymal   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Ezka wrote:*   je viens de voir dans le etc-uptade.conf il y a des lignes pour afficher les diffs avec emacs ... c'est bien comme systeme ? 
> 
> Non, emacs caymal  

 

/me tient la porte à geekounet   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Ezka wrote:*   je viens de voir dans le etc-uptade.conf il y a des lignes pour afficher les diffs avec emacs ... c'est bien comme systeme ? 
> 
> Non, emacs caymal   
> 
> /me tient la porte à geekounet  

 

/me met un gros doup de pied au c** à geekounet  :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Sinon oué banana a raison, a part 2 ou 3 fichiers de conf critique 90% du temps ou bien c'est un rejet ou bien on accetpe le tout ...

 

J'aime bien quand on écrit que j'ai raison alors je cite !  :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, je tenais à porter votre attention sur /etc/dispatch-conf.conf. On peut y transformer quelques "no" en "yes" afin d'automatiser pas mal de mises à jour de fichiers de configuration (celles concernant seulement des commentaires ou des lignes blanches et celles dont le fichier actuel n'a jamais été modifié). Pourquoi je n'active pas cette dernière option... euh... paranoïa...  :Embarassed:  En fait je ne comprends pas trop comment dispatch-conf pourrait savoir que j'ai modifié un fichier de configuration sans faire appel à lui... et je suppose donc qu'il ne le sait pas !

...

J'allais oublier : Emacs Powa!!!

----------

## blasserre

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> je viens de voir dans le etc-uptade.conf il y a des lignes pour afficher les diffs avec emacs ... c'est bien comme systeme ?
> 
> Sinon oué banana a raison, a part 2 ou 3 fichiers de conf critique 90% du temps ou bien c'est un rejet ou bien on accetpe le tout ... un peu emmerdant s'il faut se fader les fenètres a chaque fois  

 

emacs -nw non ? comme ça pas de fenêtres

par contre le temps de chargement :/

----------

## Temet

Clair que sortir emacs pour faire du diff de fichiers de conf ... c'est un peu la bombe H anti acariens...

----------

## raynox

Je reviens peut etre un peu trop tard, mais j'ai pas eu le temps avant, c'est juste pour vous dire Merci pour votre aide. Ca c'est un forum actif   :Cool:  C'est ca qui encourage à mettre gentoo sur mes autres PC (mais j'ai pas le temps, comme vous pouvez le voir (je répond que maintenant))

Encore merci   :Razz: 

----------

